# 20 Acres For Sale Southern Missouri



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

20 acres For Sale Lead Mine,Mo. Electric,Well,Rough Cabin,Small Barn,Chicken House,Tool Shed,Wood Shed,Small Orchard,Garden Spot,Partly Fenced,many Small Pine Trees.Mostly Hickory Oak Forest,year round spring.

Old Order,Horse and Buggy Mennonite Comunity so you can find most your Food and Building needs close by.1 Mile from 8,000 acre Lead Mine State Forest.10 miles from Bennett Spring Park,25 miles from Buffalo,Camdenton and Lebanon.20 miles from Pomme de Terre Lake,25 miles from Lake of the Ozarks,40 miles from Truman Lake,and just couple miles from Niangua River.

This is a isolated place,there is neighbors close but not enough to be a bother.Good hunting on the property.I had Livestock on it for years and wouldn't be hard to fix up for it again.

I really hate selling this place but because of my health I have no choice.I'm asking $60,000,but not sure what to ask,I'll consider any reasonable offer.:shrug:


big rockpile


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Sent you a PM rockpile. We've been looking in the area for some time. I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Little more on the property

Its in Dallas County,Buffalo is County seat.

This might help some
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dallas_County,_Missouri

Here is a site telling what is happening at the State Park 10 miles away.I fish on down the river stay away from the crowds at the park.

http://www.missouritrout.com/weavers/report.html

This tells of the State Forest just across the highway


http://mdc4.mdc.mo.gov/applications...ALLAS&txtRegion=&txtUserID=guest&txtDivision=

Here is a picture of the Cabin about a year ago.It started out to be a Garage,but we found Winter coming on to fast when we first got here.So we fixed it up to live in.We have built on to it a couple times.Was going to build on coming out the front another 12 feet and have some of the material.The place looks rough but it is dry and warm.Could be lived in permanet or until you build something better.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/oneshot/000_1078li.jpg

Here is looking down the drive towards the house

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/oneshot/000_0527qq.jpg

Here is looking down the Lane going along the property which lies to the left.It goes from here to about 2/3 of the way up the next hill.


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/oneshot/000_0526jj.jpg

Here is the spring.It has never went dry while we have been here.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/oneshot/000_0872msp.jpg

Turkeys by the house.


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/oneshot/000_0874btr.jpg

Doe down by the spring.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/oneshot/DGC_0012dd.jpg

Buck killed by the house.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/oneshot/000_1033dh.jpg

Cabin at the start of our last build on project.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/oneshot/000_1022ts.jpg

Lane going towards the highway.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/oneshot/000_1032la.jpg

Mennonite Vegatable Stand
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/oneshot/000_1525vs1.jpg

Fall Turkey killed on the place.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/oneshot/000_1640ft.jpg

Looking down the drive towards the Lane.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/oneshot/000_1647sn.jpg

Ok I know I don't have any pics of the Barn and other Buildings but I can get them if needed.

When we first moved here there was nothing here.We went a year and half without running water or Electric.The place is rough,the Lane coming in is rough.We've been here 15 years and Love it.Nothing like hearing Turkeys and Whip poor Wills in the Spring.Taking a swim in the river in the Summer.The smells,colors,and excitment of Fall.And just the pure Quietness of Winter.

The Mennonites are good people and the first to help you in need.There is 21 Mennonite Shops around Sawmills for Rough Lumber,place to buy Metal,Welding Shop,Bulk Store,Dent Store,Bakery,Feed Store,Green Houses and Vegatable Stands.

big rockpile


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

I hate to see you leave your place Rock, but I know that sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do. That's a fantastic price for land with NO improvements! I'm sure you won't have any problem finding a buyer! Good luck.

donsgal


----------



## S.A.J. (Jun 22, 2007)

Is the majority of the land trees? flat? hilly? How many rooms in the cabin? How bad does it snow up there? What kind of job opportunities are there around the area? How close to the property? (minutes away)


----------



## rafter (Feb 26, 2003)

I can second what Rockpile is saying about the area. When we lived in Mo, we did a lot of business with the Mennonites at Leadmine...they are great people! The area is nice and homey. And the close proximity to Bennett Springs doesn't hurt anything either.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

S.A.J. said:


> Is the majority of the land trees? flat? hilly? How many rooms in the cabin? How bad does it snow up there? What kind of job opportunities are there around the area? How close to the property? (minutes away)


The Cabin has a Front Room,Bedroom,Kitchen,Bathroom,small Wash Room,and a Small room I have two Freezers in.

Its mostly Trees,most of it is on South side of hill,runs across the holler then 320 feet up the next hill.

It snows about 2-6 inches 3 or 4 times a Winter,usually don't last that long.

Lots of Jobs that pay $8-$9 an hour 40 minutes or 25 miles from here.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok for those that was interested in this property I'm takingit off.Please don't beat me up  Thing is with my Health things get so hard I don't know how me and my wife can continue to take care of things.

But there is so many memories here and we Love it so,just work together as we always have to make it work.

Sorry
big rockpile


----------

